# HTML-Tags in Textarea



## mseidler (24. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
habe momtentan ein kleines Problem.
Sobald ich in eine Textarea HTML-Code eingebe und diesen dann per POST an eine PHP-Seite sende, ist der HTML-Code nicht mehr identisch zu der Eingabe.

z.B.
Eingabe: <a href="http://www.xy.de>test</a>
Ausgabe: http://www.meinserver.de/"http://www.xy.de/"

Wie kann ich dies unterbinden

Schon mal Danke für Eure Hilfe.

mseidler


----------



## redlama (24. September 2004)

Hallo!

Heißt die Eingabe "http://www.xy.de" oder "<a href=http://www.xy.de>test</a>"?
Und wieso gibst Du das in ein Textarea ein?
Poste mal ein wenig Quellcode, das könnte hilfreich sein.

redlama


----------



## mseidler (24. September 2004)

Hallo,
komme gerade nicht an den Quellcode ran, aber die Eingabe lautet:
"<a href=http://www.xy.de>test</a>".


----------

